
Ask HN: Tips on starting back-end/web service development - VLS
So I started off my career a couple of years ago as full-stack developer, but I mostly do front-end work. I realized it really isn&#x27;t my area, and I want to try a different area. I find back-end and web services much more interesting, and wouldn&#x27;t mind switching to other areas.<p>I asked internally if I can be transferred but it may not happen in general, or may take another year or two. I tried applying to jobs but it&#x27;s hard to get a response for those areas, or recruiters keep pushing me for full-stack development.<p>I feel I have to brush up my skills and was hoping for some guidance. Are there any recommended guides, or books? I know I should be working on a web service as a side project for practice, but not sure on how to start. Are there any open source projects or ideas to recommend? Any advice in general? Is there anyone who experienced the same thing (for reference, I am in Toronto, Canada if location plays a role in job search)?
======
itamarst
Another option: find a company that is more willing to have people switch
roles. Get job there as full stack developer with understanding you'd like to
switch over time.

